# When do you do soil samples?



## Coniberty Acres (8 mo ago)

I would like to know what my little fields are in need of. I assume everything. And do you guys do them on ground you get to hay for free? It couldnt hurt to apply some minerals to the ground I know its a risk because you can loose the ground but i am mainly talking about a little 3 acre field nextdoor that my son square bales and our 10 acre patch


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

I do soil samples when ever I think I need them.....usually do mine sometime in the fall or winter to plan for spring fertilizer...but anytime works...I also don't do the same fields every year


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I typically sample in early spring because that tells you what your soil health is precisely at that time going into the next growing season. In my opinion if it's worth baling it's worth fertilizing. Fertilizer (NPK) is applied every year because it's all consumed within the growing season, so you aren't losing out if you lose a field (P and K do take some time to work into the soil though).

Lime is a longer game, but it's cheap enough that if you lose a field you haven't lost out on a lot. See if the land owners are ok with you fertilizing, and if they are, make sure they know you're making an investment in the land (and subsequently improving it for them) so you'd appreciate consideration in that regard.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sample every September now to avoid difficult sampling if weather conditions turn bad in winter. I agree with Josh, if it’s worth your time, equipment use, and fuel, it’s worth fertilizer. despite university protestations to the contrary, I am unconvinced on fall p and k are best for hay. I understand the theory, just don’t see it in the field


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

Any time the ground is not frozen is good to sample. Be that fall or spring or winter (if you live in an area where the ground doesn't freeze)


----------

